

Apollo: Scalable and Coordinated Scheduling for Cloud-Scale Computing - gkuan
https://www.usenix.org/conference/osdi14/technical-sessions/presentation/boutin

======
tterrace
Amazon also has a cloud deployment tool called Apollo (internally only I
believe - the public version is called "CodeDeploy"):
[http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2014/11/apollo-amazon-
de...](http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2014/11/apollo-amazon-deployment-
engine.html)

------
epistasis
This looks really great honestly. Including IO as a consumable resource is
just as important as allocating CPU or memory.

------
gcr
Request to the mods: please drop the "Microsoft" from the title. This is just
a Microsoft Research paper. MSR is almost completely separate from the rest of
the company.

(edit: whoops, looks like MS actually uses this system internally. sorry,
should have read the abstract)

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Only a few of the authors are MSR (our systems group in Beijing actually); it
seems like Eric Boutin in Microsoft is the first author on this one (we have
many smart people working for Microsoft outside of MSR).

